# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  A Piece Of Advice

## Ahmed.M

Ahmed Mora


A PIECE OF ADVICE

Look not just at whats lovely,
It might let you down
Look, though, at your Mistress
Who loves you so much.

When the violet flowers
Its hard to prevent;
When its you she admires
Its hard to forget.

Theres no spring without lilies,
No heart without blood:
No winter lacks tempests,
Theres no heart without love.

So, all who are wise, lose no time:
Though the ocean deceives you, plunge 
Deep to its prime.

Though the moon should betray you,
Fly with it, be part;
And if the girl loves you, Oh! Oh, then
Doubtless, give her your heart.


London, 1968

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA


GENOCIDE OF ALBANIANS IN KOSOVË

	The Albanians of Kosovë, an ethnic Albanian Autonomous Province, which belongs to Albanians has a distinct cultural and historical Albanian circle for centuries and wants to remain as an independent sovereign and as an individual Republic.

		   REFERENDUM FOR INDEPENDENCE

	This is a wish from the time of immemorial and the last time was reflected in a referendum recently held on September 7, 1990. It was reported that the total population of votes voted for independence. Accordingly, the Republic of Kosovë proclaimed its independence on the strength of votes cast in its favour in the referendum.

	This Republic has a population of 2,6 million inhabitants, which is more than 95 per cent ethnic Albanians and that according to the last census which was conducted  by the Former Yugoslav Federation of Communist government. The 5 per cent of population includes Turkish, Roms, Bosons and Orthodox Serbs.

Undeclared civil war has been raging in Kosovë now for over 7 months and even before that it began from the time when Slovenia and Croatia declared their independence from Former Yugoslavia on June 25,1990: so that police cordons indicate over 1,200 people killed, the wave of exodus at over 400,000 have escaped in Albania, 1,760 in Montenegro, 8,000 in Macedonia and up to 300,000 are in mountains under the blue sky, homeless to become refugees, who from time to time are grenated with phosphorous grenades.

			SERBIAN ATROCITIES

	Occupied Kosovë is bleeding. Its towns and villages are falling down one after another in the hand of Serbs and turned into ghost towns and villages. Up to now no serious, positive and measures are taken. The United Nations Security Council, the European Contact group, and the United States  the only remaining superpowers, have adopted no effective step to stop fighting.

	Kosovë, a proclaimed Republic from September 7th,1990 with more than 2,6 million people, has been squeezed by vampire Slavs since 1981 when Albanians demanded human rights, freedom of speech, freedom and were determined for independence from Old Yugoslavia.

Serbian police cordons and army backed by the Serbian irregulars paramilitary army attacked Kosovë with heavy mortar fire the village of Drenicë and demolished them. Inhuman atrocities on the unarmed and helpless Albanians of Kosovë, including women and children are committed by the hordes of heavily armed Serbs extremists of Arkan, Sheshel and Milosheviç backed by the left federal army. The bodies of human beings are cut into pieces and burned with phosphorous grenades.

			      CIVIL WAR

Mass massacres and genocide are enacted in the Republic of Kosovë. The fighting has killed more than 1,200 Albanians and sparks another wave of exodus of more than 1,600 people to flee their homes this month. Tens of thousands of Albanians are screaming out of the war-ravages; atrocities and genocide in Kosovë, so that Ill count some of massacres that are done by Serbs in Republic of Kosovë:

-They kill women, children, pregnant women, there have been many cases when the blood-sucking Serbs have taken out children from alive pregnant women. First they slaughter the pulled out children then they do massacre the helpless mothers;
-There have been many occasions when they take people and nail them alive on the electric pillars, they cut their ears, noses, fingers, arms, even they peck out their eyes like ravens, so they do massacre them in the most beastly way;
-There was an opportunity when 20 children and women surrounded with a white flag the vampire Serbs without any mercy executed them with fire-arms;
-We must not forget the occasion of the massive graves in Drenicë, Rahovec where 560 people were killed from which number 420 were children;
-Even after the time that they occupy a certain village or town they burn everything they can and then to be the damage worse they kill and animals.

In this dramatic, sad, terror, and horrible scenery the European Contact group, UN, and U S of America call Albanians for negotiation but they do not take their first step to stop the violence first and then to negotiate.

	So, Serbian aggression and atrocities in Kosovë, demands world-wide condemnation and effective actions on the part of United Nations Security Council to restore peace in the Republic. Anyhow, from the General Secretary of USA Madelina Albright, the General Secretary of NATO  Havier Solana, the Contact Group of European Countries, the General Secretary of  U N Cophy Annan the President of USA William Jefferson Clinton, down to the Albanian leaders of Republic of Albania are blaming and condemning Serbs and declare the situation worse. They all express concern over the situation and they call the situation extra-ordinary tragic. The US in strongly worded statements condemned the use of force, intimidation and provocation to nationalists violence by militant nationalist Serbs.

	This war is not only the violation of human and constitutional rights of the people of Kosovë, but also a war against Albanians by the Serbs who want to eliminate and annihilate the Albanian Community from the Republic of Kosovë, in order to fulfill their longed dreams to create GREAT SERBIA in foreign countries.

	In this plight, which is Kosovë is unable to offer much resistance to an aggressor with superior weapons this is the reason why its people are just abandoning their houses to an uncertain destination. Therefore we ask the U N and NATO to intervene with their troops as soon as is possible in Kosovë.

	How much longer Europe and The United Nations will wait to intervene? How many houses need to be emptied and turned into ghost houses, how much blood should be spilled in order to wake the United Nations and Europe? Or would the world like to stage the same drama like Spain, Grenada of the fifteenth century and the blood-shed in Bosnia-Herzegovina and in some of the remaining small areas of Albanians in the last decade of the twentieth century?

Lots of discussions were held, many meetings took place, now what is needed is not to talk, is not enough saying fine words and promising a lot and on the end doing nothing or even the opposite, no meetings, no loosing time, but it is demanded and necessary for prompt action as the United Nations Security Council did in the Persian Gulf and Libya. Much blood has already spilled, many lives were lost, many people were displaced and become destitute. We Albanians demand similar promptness and effectiveness on the part of the United Nations Security Council to call immediately its emergency session to adopt resolutions and take military action against Serbia if it doesnt draw from the occupied territory of the independent Republic of Kosovë.



21.08.1998, Kërçovë

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA 

NOCTURNE FOR DIANA


Wherefrom to start the nocturne for you,
       			             Princess Diana?!
And the tears of affliction could not 
     					   express it
All that which was hidden in your smile 
And the mystery of life in the Palace.

Somewhere all your hopes broke out,
That had given happiness to the 
    				  common people
Hopes, lodged in the unsightly Tower 
Fastened by iron shackles of power!

And You! Whose warm smile, like springs 
    					   greenery,
You, enlivened in the depths of deep 
	    				    sorrows,
You, suddenly left in a magic holiness
In punctuality, to return in history!

Who knows! Heres how saints are born!
Like Meteors they sparkle and disappear
Grabbed in the claws of death 
To return later on, pearls of remembrance.

And you Diana! You returned as an echo,
Returned the consequence of thoughts
In the nocturne of guitars cry,
And a black sail of greenery!


Written on, 05.10.1997

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA
K ë r ç o v ë    



O C C A S I O N A L  M E E T I N G 


	By date 16.of February, 1992 there was a meeting for foundation of the sub party of the National Party in the Village GRESHNICË. On the round table, which one was organized after the promotion of the Partys program in which one there was a political debate about the questions, what do we think about formation of the other parties besides that of the Democratic Prosperity in Kërçovë?

	The floor was taken by Mr. Ferit Ramadani who stressed out:

	On the occasion of founding this sub  party, I greet the presents. 

	Simultaneously, to the carriers of the political development I wish to have success in the facing with tendencies of a classic slavery unitary, which will remain still present on these spaces creating repression of revolt and distress. 

	If the Party that we create today and its sub  parties, wouldnt aim to untied the lawful demands and rights of these suffering people, really it wouldnt come to remain in its acting function of continuation. 

	In front of us and in front of our futurity stand many objectives that should be fulfilled. All of them are covered with the mystery created from the oppressor government, from which, we with insistence demand to detach and coordinate Albanian advantage, where we have part, and right to be equal carriers of the developing processes. 

	My opinion is that the key of Albanian development is in our side. Were the main force of development. Everything created in construction and infrastruction, is and our participation. But it grows pale when we should be employed. When we ask for social protection, when we ask for administrative documents, for which ones, if you dont find a friend, you will never get them. And naturally a friend cant be made without packing him a gift or the value of money, which are taken and takes for banal administrative service, like, for example: identification card, passport, or different wreaths was it for marriage or divorces. 

	Up to now we are rewarded with the presents of cudgel and the political lynch. We were rewarded with customs tariffs and taxes. We were rewarded with prisons and prosecution. Now and further on, for these, we should endeavor to receive our compensation. Since our demands faded away as in Hide Park of London. Up to now, none of Albanians did accept any long expiry credit. None of Albanians did take any scholarship for Masters Degree. With tenders and with the firms that they bring profit, Albanians cant reach to them. For these, and from this place, where is forming this sub  party, I wish to Albanians to accept a unity language, and to coordinate the process that brings us to victory. I wish you success. 

Meanwhile, in my discussion I emphasized that we are in the crossroad of the paradoxical democratic transformation where we are surrounded with wolves and foxes, maturity is that the horse should be caught by the bridle and not by the tail. Because of this, I dont feel any necessity to excuse ourselves in front of the Kërçovës opinion and wide more, since our nation knows well and better the destructive activity of a panslavic party, a party in government for the government as it is the Democratic Prosperity without comment.      

A full proof is that they have failed from the top to the bottom, therefore, I think that its a lose of time to deal with that that what do think the inundated CUPIDS of DPP or the bastion of the big threes in Kërçovë who have forgotten the truth, the objective, but, on an unreal way and parameters of slavery in our own home, gave opportunity that betrayers, hipocrites, and brigands to raise themselves at the acme of glory and to become presidents: with their holiness in assemblies and debates finding compromises with slavs they do approve greatly the proposed verdicts into discrimination actverdicts for the annilihilation of the Albanian nation!

	Where it is known good and good that Albanian nation is an OAK  TREE, which one faces all kinds of winds indistinguishly that what kind of quality they do initiate, it throws itself in sadness but always triumphant it comes; defended without helmet from the blood and deep sorrow, it doesnt ask what say the parliamentarians, who sow poison and impression of fear, doesnt bear the annexation of the Albanian territories but with stoic perseverance defenses the factor NATION. 

	Knowing that the factor NATION belonged to the past belongs to the present, there is no mistrust it will belong to the future. That is why, this OAK  TREE, should raise its voice up to the Heavens cup, for the animation of the multiplying the territories annexed artificially in five, which is a total peoples demand, while with iron will to defend the factor NATION, but with the sense of awareness and stoical will to defend Albanian territories settled with Albanians, with objective of unity to demand independence ALONE, because today it is time TO LIVE AND NOT OT DIE. 

	And, O, poor Albanians, that are afraid to demand FREEDOM, dont demand human rights, which wherever are guaranteed by the international conventions, but demand the solution of all Albanian matter. Since this fiasco which is presented encouraged and disconcerted us asking ourselves what is happening and what will happen in our future?!

	Well, I wouldnt like to say, but there, from the inside of my soul it forces me to point that the vision of the deluged party members in our nation formed a NEW FRONT; a front with two edges  one of this directions is the front which offer the Cupids  and the Sophocl of DPP and that is a front of round - bends, pockets, patience, tolerance and the fail full up with risk for self annihilation, and the other is a front with full hopes and unfulfilled sllavic threatenings which again directs us to assimiliation. Our cross  roud is this, that we are left in it and ask ourselves that where we are more sure, in this that what do serve to us the serviles of our present political subjects or the others  the Sllavs opposition?!

	In consequence, we need to form one party, a party which should let know the old Europe, that is crouched in centurys, slumber, because it is precisely she that should wake up from that dotage and to accept her done absurdity which of parcelling out Albanian and her popullation in five parts, a disgracefull and atrocious act. 

	Therefore let the give opportunity for solution to this political foolishness which one is nothing else except the result of their past erroneous. Because of that, that the time tells us that the reality of everything comes and has its base only that which id OBJECTIVE.  


Objectivity, stands only in the justification and encouragment of the old Europe to do the inaliable multiply of this annexation with five produced artificially, which is impossible to present another thing besides that of FOUNDATION OF THE REAL STATE, and while accepting the done foolishness they would give opportunity to remedy and will avoid their own political egoism; BECAUSE THAT ALBANIAN STATE IS A TREE OF ITS OWN AND IT DOESNT DIRIVE FROM ARTIFICIALITY. 

I am persuaded on this what Im saying and it is right to be formed a national party, which on its programs determinations would not have for base citizens statute, a hirer on its own home, but it will have for base statute of nation and wouldnt ask for solution of the Albanian matter from the viewpoint of partially, a matter that I have underlined on my report which I red in the Assembly of the Foundation of the Youths Democratic Union held by date 03.08.1990 in which I do ask to protest the threatings, menances, and the other forms of the psychological terror of Serbo  macedonians that they wield towards the matyrs delegates of Kosovë, with target to prevent the solution of the essential matter for existence of the Albanian nation as an equal subject in Federation or Confederation. 
	Without hesitation, it is more than clear to be constituted a party, which will have source of idea and option for solution of the all Albanian problems, to work hard in order to build whole national unity, to create footpaths of horizons and to be exemplary in mutual understanding, vigilance and snake eye - opened, with its programs determinations to warm the national soul and to be accepted on the nations breast, to let know and to instigate the young age to avoid the foolishnesses that cultivate the inundated servants of DPP. 

	A like this demand, probably can be seen better in my report which is red on the square of Kërçovë in the solemn promotion of the program of DPP by date 20.10.1990, where among the other things I do emphasize that FYR of M  THIS ARTIFICIAL STATE with its Constitution multy - confection, multy ethnic as well as its geographical position she has, if she wants to exist, it must change its Constitution and in it to be determinate good and very good like an equal Constitution of the two nations that are majority in FYR of M, in which one Albanians and Sllavo  Macedonians as majority population and counting the bigger number of the others to be regarded NATIONS, and not nationalities and to be carriers of the sovereignty  a Switzerlands example; where three nations in one state are from the top to the bottom equal; so that Germans, Italians and Frenchs form Swiss Confederate. THEN, WHY NOT, AND THIS ARTIFICIAL STATE CANT BE CALLED ILIRIDA, where would be the carriers of sovereignty the two populations which are counted the bigger in the State?!

	In the same report, a litle below I have given proposal that we should get mutual understanding among all the political parties about the regulation of this State, beacuse this is more favorite, and then we to give the notion to FYR of M, which one historically never has existed in this territory, so that, it is not neccesary we to determine ourselves just in its geographical term. But, radical and reality is to be accepted the nation who live in it. In this context it comes out very clearly that FYR of M cant belong to Sllavo  macedonians, BUT, IT HAS BEEN, IS AND WILL BE OURS THAT WE LIVE IN IT. 

	I wish you good work in the future.

----------


## ILMGAP

o rob Zoti per cdo poezi do thapesh nga i teme ti ?

po mire ....pra..... vazhdo :D

----------


## Ahmed.M

PROF: AHMED MORA



BRAVE KOSOVË

Brave Kosovë, who put you in shackles, 
The police cordons of barbarian Serbia
That decades round of cruelty has wielded
Your inflexible irowill in attempts to annihilate. 

Have courage, self-confidence Kosovë and dont petrify,
The moment of daybreak is dawning and the Sun is shining,
The given victims of the centuries past
HISTORICALLY, will be justified.

In the paradoxical cross-road of democratic
Transformations  we are surrounded with wolves and foxes
Sensational wisdom is that the wheel of 
Sovereignty you alone are directing, 
With right and peaceful asking  with skill, 
Convinced the Contact group, Europe and America.

So, raise your voice, let it echo up to Heavens cup, 
For the animation of the peoples demand. 
With an iron voice, protect the factor NATION.
With a sense of awareness and stoic will  
	           demand independence ALONE.
Because, the time is now, TO LIVE AND NOT TO DIE. 

And in this plight, you witnessed meaningfully,
That, where there is no national vision, 
That, where there is no wise national guidance, 
That, where there is no high national ideal, 

Thousands of other focuses of lights, 
That the foxy slavs call bright, 
Again they would have left you in darkness.
So, nothing could have done Old Europe  
And godmother America. 



28.03.1998
  Kërçovë

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA

THE NATIONAL UNITY
    	(Written on 18.10.1991  in Chicago)

Under the umbrella of democracy,
Flashed the green light of America,
To unit the two Germanic States,
To pull down the wall of BERLIN.

Old  Europe stands huddle in sleepiness,
For the unity of the Albanian nation,
Together with the godmother America,
Why are you quiet and arbitrate ill!?

Both of you should know it well, 
So better, only Albanian people,
The factor nation, will never be lost,
It did belong to the past, belongs to the present.
There is no mistrust, it will belong to the future.

Raise your voice, let it echo up to Heaven,
For the animation of the total peoples demand.
With iron voice, protect the factor NATION.
With the sense of awareness and stoical will 
       		    demand independence ALONE.	
BECAUSE today is time TO LIVE AND NOT DO DIE. 

You should know well, there where there is no 
    			        NATIONAL VISION.
There where there is no wise NATIONAL leadership,
There where there is no direction and 
    				    NATIONAL ideal
Thousands of other focuses.

Which we call them bright
Again they leave us in darkness.
So nothing can do the old Europe,
And godmother America.

----------


## Ahmed.M

AHMED MORA 



T H E   A L B A T R O S S 


Centuries in turn an Albatross
Built a nest in Alps and Chamery*
He passed by Pollog  Pellagonia and Kosovë
To raise children, full of pride. 

The Adriatic entered into furious waves
He threw himself in tempest and terror, 
For his path, for his emigration, 
In the war of life for triumph!

The Empires, prudently estimated, 
You were triumphant, East and West!
Slyness execution of Slavo  Macedonians
Frightened You in anguish and in Turkey banished?!

How many times this snake in his way
Crossed his fate to bite he wanted
The Albatross returns and huddles without demur, 
In the Gligorians OASIS OF PEACE that the cause wanted !

The Albanian unity  the executioner slays
The slavian hybrid throws himself as a storm 
From the emperors renegades and the West, 
Arbitration loses, arbitration expects ?!

Oh! How nice the Albatross know!
With a snake there is never friendliness!
Therefore he is demanding and waiting for a day, 
To strike him with a beak and peck his eyes out!



Reviewed on Monday  
20.10.2003, Kërçovë

* Chamery: a part of Republic Albania in Greece

----------


## Ahmed.M

Prof: Ahmed Mora 		
							12 February, 2010
									      K ё r ç o v ё


	Because of the dissatisfaction towards the Albanian deputies in the parliament of FYR of M, as Albanian citizen and their compatriots wherever they live; astonished of their irresponsible policy, their ACTING that they do to defend an artificial state, which is an establishment in our own fatherland, rather more than Slavic deputies, with disconcerting lamentation they oppose EU and NATO, for declining of FYR of M in their bosom. Like that, obliged myself to write about the DEMOCRATS MOLOKE , that in an IRREAL way, with parameters of the state master and censuring, they foolishly hope that they will shine just like the treasure of ORMUS; and they are:


				EMPERORS WITHOUT NAMES 


	Since already for two decades is holding meetings the Parliament of the so called Sovereign Macedonia or Gligorian`s Oasis of Peace, is that we are all witnesses of tears that flow from the eyes of the Albanian crocodile parliamentarians. And we, the Albanian population, seeing this gushing river from which platoon words that are let without a reason and without any yarn of shame, they, who are put on position of parliamentarians of the Parliament of FYR of M; the janissaries or scoundrels that are endeavouring to illustrate and wash the bowls of a master state, they dont select their empty phrases, but, woefully they encourage themselves and enter into the unknown waters of the River Colorado. 

	Without having any knowledge that this river, during its flow has many chasms, caves, canyons, high cliffs, takes great leaps to low levels, and Indians have assured that the river in some places disappeared completely into the underground channels so that it is supposed that no human being could possibly live, once seized in the Colorados savage embrace.

	Unfortunately, our parliamentarians, with desperate effort play on the dance of the turbidity, showing their own spiritual poltronism of personal career they intend to throw the Albanian population against its REMARKABLE attitudes of the democratic rights of the European Union.

	Therefore, taking into consideration that the E.U, not only doesnt intend to have a real and a rational solution where the freedom and the rights of the occupied Albanians, in the master of FYR of M and in the Oasis of Peace of hybrid Gligorov, are being pressed in a flagrant and unforgiving way, but, these Albanian parliamentarians enter into the dances of these masters and the same ones are demanding to sell, in any case, oak leaves for oak apples.

	And, in this unseen mystery, where the husk isnt separated from the grain, are thrown the vultures that the mold of the slavery darkness attempts to shine again from the beams of democracy, just when, in this tumultuous time, is unknown and misunderstood the existence.

Possibly! Until when, will such parliamentarians, voted by the nation, will accept and turn to  be milked by the state, which one, up to now has been and is from the top to the bottom entirely against the interest of our population  playing the role of hirers in their own home?!

	While, they, for the sake of the privileges that they have, they have been and are ready to contradict the verdicts which guide us straight towards the more real, rational and objective solution, at least, for forming, establishing  THE NATURAL ALBANIA.

	Without real will, but, Ill say to you, according to that what is happening, and on the base of your ACTING in the slavo-macedonian Parliament, it comes out in our dimension, that such people resemble calves  to those that leap to their own mothers because they want their step-mothers to shine from the lying charms! 

	As far as it demands an explanation to the wide opinion and especially to Albanian population, in connection to speculations in Parliament, I let you know  you dotty parliamentarians that there where there is no national vision, there where there is no sense and stoic attitude, there where there is no wise national leadership; thousands of other focuses that YOUR EXCELLENCY call them bright, you should know, they again leave us in darkness and nothing can do old Europe, and Godmother America, that both of them arbitrate good?!

	Times tell us that the reality of everything that comes is based on only that which is objective, and that which is to be supported is the right of the European Union and the United States of America from the sphinxes, because they again are waking up and they enter crawling along on the scene of democracy, but, at the same time they maintain the feeling of their being emperors.

	Well, the emperors in democracy inundate in such a way that to them wouldnt be left neither the name nor the trace together with their fire irons that they held at any time. It is known, their names have remained every time, but only etiquette of suicides and to their self-satisfactions for satanic feelings.

	Finally, I do felicitate the European Union and the United States of America that show discretion and been open eyed towards the injustices and the annexation of the Albanian territories in five parts, just like that as the footpaths of the reality want?!

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA 

LIKE A PHOENIX IN REMEMBRANCE 
(Written on 8 June to mark the anniversary of Pajtims death) 



We wanted you to live, you were still growing up, 
And to finish your studies, you were always the best!
For your weeding engagement, that was a step, 
We wove our songs and we were free....

But death embraced you suddenly 
(it strikes the good ones young)
We are left, alive and scalded, suffering
We wait to meet you, Hereafter !

You were the key of our happiness, our joy, 
You were our life without sadness, You, Pajtim, 
Wherever we start, we arrive to late!
Alas! Where did our steps lose the path? 

Olympus height demands we strike, have confidence, 
And you did not ignore the Book of Wisdom, 
Though we return to it and on it, 
Still volcanic tears burst out from our heart!

And you return like phoenix in remembrance
Always with the eyes of youth, again your look returns, 
And we, left with our tears each morning, 
We live on, without, you, Pajtim!




08.06.1995, Kërçovë

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Lesson one................

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA 



		U N I T Y 
(Published in Flame of January, 1998) 



	From the faded light of light of America
Entered to direction the democracy 
To demolish the walls established by knife 
To unite the nations separated from Slavs!

Old Europe, stands crouched in slumber 
The union of eagles punches her, 
The godmother Serbia  throws herself like a storm
Arbitration loses, arbitration expects. 

How good know, the slaughterers, the executioners, 
What wants in this time slaved Kosovë,
Among the factors of conquering, injustice
But, it has to survive! Will Survive! 



	Chicago, 1991

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA 


THE APPLE OF ERIDA
(Written on 30.09.1991  in Chicago)


There were born parties, organizations, societies  
Forums and associations with the term full up with echo  DEMOCRACY. 
	Being afraid to demand FREEDOM, 
They have asked for human rights. 

Unfortunately, in asking for human rights  slavery 
They closed us in the frames of waiting, patience and unfulfillness. 
This fiasco has discouraged and angered us
Whats happening and what will happen with us!?

The word FREEDOM  NATIONAL SOVRANITY, 
Please, you should know it well  isnt a fairy tale, 
To die for FREEDOM always is a sainty act. 
Well, it still isnt too late  dont ask for justness
That you will find nowhere  but, only for INDEPENDENCE.

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA


		THE YEAR 1990


	In March 16, 1990 
	Exactly, the day was Friday, 
AROMA  with some heroes, 
Put connection for democracy. 


	In council, hall and square he gives a speech 
Let it be clear one thing to Slavs, 
Without, SOUVRANITY of the Albanian nation, 
There is no peace and stability in the Balkans. 

The Slav tyrants, are very happy, 
Tito has separated Albanians in fourths. 
A part under Serbia and one under Montenegro, 
One part under slavs and the other under a Province. 

The impressed status quo with Slavs doesnt accept, 
To liberate, the annexed Albanian territories, 
Very soon the time is coming to withdraw, 
Serbia can see that her day to die has come. 

Well, tyrants together with conspirators vibrate 
Creators of the mischievous plans writhe  
The instance of evolution is coming to dawn, 
And the winter with cold and beatteness
The last days are passing by 
While one day the nation will tell you:

Insaned psedointelectuals
Whos frying the blossom of democracy?!
There is no doubt your personal inspirations 
That you clothed them with national dedication garments. 


Kërçovë

----------


## Ahmed.M

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN:


1. EUROPEAN UNION
    Rue Véronèse 85 
    1 000 Bruxelles
    BELGIUM 


2. U. S. Department of State
    2201 C Street NW
    Washington, DC 20520 


3. The Embassy of Germany in Macedonia
    Str. Lerinska, Nr. 59 
    1 000 Shkup, R. Macedonia 


4. USA Embassy in Macedonia
    Str. Samoilova Nr. 21
    1 000 Shkup, R. Macedonia 


5. The Embassy of France in Macedonia
    Str. Salvador Aljende, Nr. 73
    1 000 Shkup, R. Macedonia 


6. The Embassy of Austria in Macedonia
    Str. Mile Popjordanov, Nr. 8 
    1 000 Shkup, R. Macedonia 


7. The British Embassy in Macedonia
    Str. Salvador Aljende, Nr. 73
    1 000 Shkup, R. Macedonia 


8. Parliament Building Greece 
    2 Vissilissis, Sophias
     Athens, 13561 Greece 


9. National Assembly of Republic of Bulgaria 
    2 Narodno Sabranie Square, 1169 Sofia 


											Date, 
									Seventh of December, 2009 
										      Kërçovë



YOUR EXCELLENCES ............


	I do recommend You TO BLACK IT MORE BECAUSE IT ISN'T BLACKENED GOOD. When I say this I do have in consideration the fact of my identity as a member of the oldest nation in Balkan  the descent of PELAGIANS (ILIRIANS). 
	On 23.11.2009, I and my wife applied for new identity cards (ID) where in our applications on the rubric for national definitions we wrote ALBANIAN. As we know that FYR of M, by its own Constitution and Rule of the form of a request issuing the identity card ..... published on the Official Newspaper Nr. 116 from 27.09.2007, where clearly among the other datum are demanded the following questions: sex, nationality and citizenship. 
	Nationality which is mixed up and used instead of the term THE CITIZENSHIP. Citizenship and nationality isn't the same one. Sllavo  macedonians use the word nationality as a sword with two edges; instead of using CITIZENSHIP for the full meaning of citizenship they use the word nationality which is not correct. In the case if they use the term nationality, they should use the word as a Noun but not as an ADJECTIVE; which one rejects, usurps the rights of all other ethnic origins (nationalities) that are living here. 
	Even though, that in the Preamble of the Constitution, in which is provided a whole equal guarantee and permanent mutual living of Macedonians, with Albanians, Bulgarians, Greeks, Vlahs, Serbs, Turks and other nations. At least this is the determination of the Constitution, which declares that is a multinational state, according to the citizens; which the governors ruin it. 
	For grief, what have they done? Without any reasonable reason they got courage and changed our national definition  identity from ALBANIAN into MACEDONIAN citizen, which one insults, injured us very much; indeed, to baptize us to a conflict nation, which one is not recognized from the whole region around. A nation which has no geographical territory, a hybrid nation, without identity, language, culture, faith, and still is pretending to occupy parts in Greece, Albania and Bulgaria. 
	Isn't this action, of Sllavo - macedonians an ill - omened nationalizam?! Woefully; the answer is YES. AN OMINOUS NATIONALIZM, which you Excellences enable and give power to exist. 
	FYR of M is an artificial state. It is established on the territory of Eastern Albania in 1945, so called Tito's Macedonia; with population which belongs to the nations: Albanians, Bulgarians, Vllahs, Roms, Slavic Serbs some so called Slavic Macedonians and the others. 
	Imagine, this rapacious nation decides to determine, torture and hissing my identity, which I have kept on my veins for centuries through, a matter that I haven't asked for nor would accept it. But, with stoic insistence would demand to avow it, at the same time I would like to tell to someone or anyone that I'm not at all interested on the government and governors. All I'm interested is on my identity as a CITIZEN OF THIS STATE together with its values, so that I and you Excellences please, shouldn't let, give rights, encourage Sllavo - Macedonians  a nation without identity to blot, usurp and baptize me and approximately one million Albanians, including and the renegade Mr. ALI AHMETI, the swindler MR. MENDUH THAÇI and so many others who are not conscious that they are baptized to another nation without any rights and permissions. 
	I use the word pirate, usurper nation because they try to steal, grab and usurp ALBANIAN'S, Bulgarian's and Greek's history, folklore, culture, language and land. 
	The fact, that they are anti NATO and EUROPEAN UNION I will illustrated with the action that they burned the American flag twice  once in 1999 and the second time was in 2001. Also, I have to mention that this conflict nation in 27.08.2001, in the middle of Shkup the street workers killed an innocent soldier of United Kingdom. 
	Woefully, I'm surprised from the fact why European Union and USA close their eyes in front of the truth (reality), to the mistakes, errors, faults that they have done in 1912 according to Albanian population and territory  by annexing it physically in five states and at the same time letting the rapacious nation together with blood  thirsty Serbs to massacre hundreds and thousands of Albanians, without any mercy, burned and faded completely away many Albanian villages and towns through Eastern Albania, Kosovë and even in actual Albania itself; and later on forced Albanians to abandon their own fatherland and migrating to Turkey. 
	When I use the word slaughtering Albanians in 1913 and 1945 by the executions Sllavs  we are still live witnesses that there is no Albanian village without massive graves; so this is much more immeasurable damage, sadness and perturbing than that of Jewish HOLOCAUST. 
	Therefore, Sllavo  Macedonians and Serbs should be obliged to pay criminal fights recompenses to Albanians and not precisely them to be caressed and privileged to be accepted in EU and NATO. 
	Whereas, during 1912 you Excellences, made a fault, a great fault by dividing physically Albanian population, NOW, YOU ARE BLACKENING IT EVEN MORE by cutting it right into the marrow and dividing it spiritually and geographically  trying to lose the Albanians' centuries identity and in this way preventing to be established the NATURAL ALBANIA, which is a reality and A WESTERN  EUROPEAN NOTION.   
	I am not unaware, your Excellences, that you know this better than us, as well as you know that without salvation of Albanian matter  there is no peace in Balkan; as your Excellences, you are aware that the NATURAL ALBANIA isn't an adventure but it is a pure Europeanization. 
	I say that NATURE ALBANIA is not an adventure; but it is a pure Europeanization and for this I am aware and sure that it does not need any violence since NATURAL ALBANIA does not emanate from artificiality, myths and legends; also it doesn't stem from the other countries, but it's a state of its own. It deserves to emerge there wherever there are Albanians and not just where there are songs for Albanians or myths about Albanians. 	NATURAL ALBANIA should not be only a political, geographical, economic and social reality, it is worth to be materialized but not only of the mediums or ancient history, but over a present day reality. SO THAT, EVERYONE SHOULD ACCEPT REALITY, EVEN WHEN IT IS PAINFUL. 
	This is not the same as to support the artificial TITO'S FYR of M, which one is nothing else but a bone of discord in Balkan. And in case, if this bone of discord is accepted as a State in Balkans the whole Europe will repent a lot in the future. 
	Well, NATURAL ALBANIA should not be only a political nation at the European Parliament, but it also should be a political, geographical, economic and social reality, and its values should be materialized at present day and for the future. 
	Excellences, sorry to say, but you are they who divided Albania with Albanian population and land in five, by doing this you have done the greatest absurdity in Europe and world. Meanwhile, none of you accepts to resolve this political foolishness, which is nothing else but the outcome of yours past policies. 
	Now, please, your Excellences encourage yourselves and multiply this division by five produced artificially  it would introduce the establishment of a NATURAL ALBANIA which is a reality. THIS IS THE KEY FOR SOLUTION AND THIS ONE WILL BRING STABILITY, PEACE IN BALKAN AND EUROPE. 
	Eventually, it comes out that only a few of international politicians dealing with Balkan have studied the Agreements of the past for Balkan. Or, even, after studying them, just out of political selfishness, they don't want to accept the failure and its remedy. But, it is just this handicap of that policy, which is still reflecting in imposed methods in the Balkan. 
	Therefore, finally I would say that it is not enough of your side to say good words and to promise a lot and on the end Excellences, doing nothing or even do the opposite of it; in order to promote your promises. Once more, I would like to ask you Excellences, and all your international politicians who are dealing with Balkan problems, study its past more closely and better, bring reasonable solution for solving Balkans problems in order of establishing the NATURAL ALBANIA, because only to Albanians is done injustice  to the territory and population. 
	While, the FYR of M is an artificial State, which has neither territory nor population; it is in permanent conflicts with all the nations  countries in the region; was it with Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia and us Albanians here. Well, as you see Excellences, this artificial State is established in 1945 on other people's territory. So, isn't it AN ERIE'S APPLE in Balkan; which has caused, causes and will cause troubles in the future. 
	Likewise, we should understand that there is never a good work done without great afford. So, by doing the right thing, you will do the greatest treasure for mankind, and this work will be a true source for human welfare which will keep at bay troubles, evil things in Balkan. 
	It is privilege to address my self to you Excellences, to bring reasonable and right examples for Albanian's antique nation, towards which have been done and are done even in the twenty first century numerous injustices from you Excellences and unfortunately you are leaving it in God's mercy with the division that you are letting it to be done. 
	I shall finish my asking you Excellences, with Thomas Jefferson's saying: We hold these truths to be self  evident, that all the men are created equal ......  Now, it's a matter of you Excellences whether you will hold the truth to be self  evident, allow and help Albanians to be equal with Europeans in their own fatherland NATURAL ALBANIA; because in the fights of live always comes to victory only the very one who posses a strong will. Which makes me think and believe that you have strong desire and you should cure the wound which you left uncured a century ago. 
	Finally, I would like to emphasize that we Albanians have complete believe in you Excellences and we are sure that you will reconfirm the justice towards Albanians for freedom and independence. 

	With respect and gratitude for correct mutual understanding. 




									Yours very sincerely, 

								         _________________
									 Prof. AHMED MORA 


	In investments:
- Application for identity card

----------


## Ahmed.M

1-st of February, 2010
K ë r ç o v ë 


Dear:
1.	Mr. Erwan Fuéré, Euro Ambassador in Shkup
2.	Mr. Robert Gates, the Defense Minister, Washington



	Ill start my information with John F. Kennedys saying: There could be peace either for everyone or for no  one. 

	According to this saying, I have to send to You, my and Albanians attitude towards the discriminations which have been done to them in the past and even in the twenty first century are done by the foxy Sllavs ahead with a villain, the Prime Minister  Mr. Nikolla Gruevski, a conspirator and a very contra  productive man that just promotes an unseen inertia with his neighbors elsewhere.

	Who is taking an unti  Albanian role of discrimination in many ways  devastating Albanians who are not minority population in their own fatherland, but they are and should be a component part of the States. So that, he is spreading a very dangerous nationalism and unseen chauvinism in Democratic artificial State in Balkan. 

	Whereof, I am more than astonished that for how many times FYR of M is cheating the Western Countries/EU/ and United States of America about their history, land, culture, language, which one doesnt exist, at least in this Albanian territory; so that, for how far they will be still caressed by You Excellences?! 

	Ill send you a piece of work by which I hope that would just remind you once more and ask You Excellences not yet to do the same mistakes and faults towards Albanian  population that you have already done a century ago ..?!


	With respect and gratitude, 

Yours sincerely, 
Prof. Ahmed MORA

----------


## Ahmed.M

THE ETYMOLOGY OF THE WORD PELAGON


The sole purpose of this work is to bring the readers closer to understanding the land length of Pelagonia, a part segregated from the ancient teritorry of Ilirida, where EMADHIA was a part of the now  adays Macedonia, and the consistance of the teritorry of the Vilayet of Manastir, where the activity of the Albanians was very great and got crowned with the first unique project, as it was the Alphabet of the Albanian language and literature, made me do an analize on the etymology of the name Pelagon!

A SURVEY ON THE FIRST FACT!

Today Pelagonia, is the most abusive area with the inscription of a  classical makoslav orthodox occupation! Everything from the past is either left to the mercy of time, or is ruined from the Slavs extreme vandalism. In the horizontal dimension it has taken out the makoslavian rough-and-tumble. And those few Albanians left, it is, as if the harpy had them eaten up. They havent got the courage to express on their identity, culture, inheritance.

However the facts speak about something else. That Pelagonia once breathed Albanian! Developed Albanian! Stood straight up Albanian. That is proved by the name itself which lots of Slavs try to give a different meaning from the one that it is.

The word Pelagonia, or Pelagon, which only the Albanian language has the possibility and capacity to explain, the way its true capability was before.

The phono-morphological form and the semantics stipulate the name of the region Pelagonia from the time of the Illyrian and Pelagian forefathers!

Since the Pelagians were Illyrians forefathers, the antiquity of Pelagon is persuasively explained and scientifically is guarded by the force of the language and the nature of the Albanian language!

The word Pelagon was used by the Pelagians which meant I am born from the soil!

They knew that pel meant born and that the sound a meant am and that the sound g which showed  an active adjunct meaning from the soil. This is how the Old Man was considerated, that in this case was understood as Pelagon has a great importance that directly confirms that the Pelagians by calling the Old Man Pelagon, want to tell the heritage of the forefathers there in Pelagonia.
Hesik from Alexandria, who lived in the V century A.D. belore 1500 years ago till now, he gives the meaning and understanding of the old Man.

Also Straboni (Kap. 329) says that according to the Molotians and Thesprotians language, old women are called peliai and old men pelioi. We learn three more things from Him:

A : That according to the letters p and i of the Albanian word old man was the sound pel which means p plus e plus l = pel 
B : pel = gon
C : The ones that called the old man pel were the Thesprotians and the Molotians, meaning Illyrian.


Makoslav 
Serboslav 
Kaurri
	The meaning of them is for rapacious people who invaded from the cliffs of Karpats. 

A SURVEY ON THE SECOND FACT!


THE NAME PELAGON AS A TOPONYM AND ANTROPONYM 

Pelagon is meantioned by Homer and continues up to the V century B.C. and on.

1.	Pelagon- Nestors friend, a mountains solemn speaker 
2.	Pelagon- Ipodamias fiancee, Inomauts daughter, King of Pisa
3.	Pelagon- fisherman, his father upon his grave put a net and a shovel 

OTHER FACTS ABOUT THE WORD PELAGON

There are other theories about the origin of the name Pelagon, from which comes the name of the first people, the dry lakebed of the water.

Pelaganians language was the culture of the Pelagians.

	THE ALBANIAN VOICE OF PELAGONIA

This voice is not like the Albanian voice of Tiranë, Prishtinë, Tetovë!

It is the Albanian submerged voice of the Albanians of Pelagonia who kept it with jealousity in their hearts, mind and spirit and express it in their real demands, so that to reach in the level of equality against those who dominated with violence and wanted to assimilate a being devided by land and with people who speak Albanian!

So, this is the Voice of the Albanians of the Pelagonia!

The Voice of Pelagonia is the voice of Manastir where the letters of the Albanian language were born in the Congress, it is  Përlepes, Krushevës, Prespës, Demir Hisars and Veles voice.

In this view, we can see a bit further than Pogradec where the border of Qafë Thanë is! And, to be surprised by the plane land of the Pelagonia where depressed Albanians live but, achieve to survive thanks to their skills, surviving with the grief that they have for the Albanian language, identity and culture.

On the occasion of  8th of March, 2002, the journalist from Manastir, Qenan Hasani, reported about the defile of the Albanian Womens Association Branch in Manastir which through the streets of the City from its center up to Tumbe Kafe where the solemnity has been held, carried the banner: UNITED WE STAND HAPPIER AND STRONG!

It was a protest against the discrimination in every part in the occupied territory of Pelagonia towards the Albanians, where violence has been exercised for a century. Like these messages there were and somemore, that reported STOP VIOLENCE!

	UNKNOWN FROM THE COMMUNITY OF DOLLNEN!

The Albanians of Desovë that are part of the community of Dollnen have had an Albanian school till 1963 that carried the name Ismail Aliti

With the massive migration by force for Turkey, the learning in Albanian was terminated. Since then and till now the Albanians pupils from first grade till the eightth grade learn in makoslavian! But, the request for the Albanian schooling is not forgotten. It must be realized!


	A REPORT FROM BISTRICË 

The village that survived all the challenges of the regimes, writes Qenan Hasani, without any doubt is Ostrec of the community of Bistricë, in Manastir.

Situated 15 kilometres southwest of Manastir, from the road that binds the villages of the border of  Manastir, on the right side you turn towards the local road which binds the village Vellushinë, through which it is bind with the regional road and Manastir, Ostrec is situated, a pledged village left between the enemies sworn to enslave and assimilate it.


10.03.2010					Rendered into English 
K ë r ç o v ë					  Prof. Ahmed MORA

----------


## Ahmed.M

AHMED MORA




BALLAD FOR MOTHER TERESA




You always embraced the creases in your body
And grizzled covered your head, 
Why did you sing for the long songs?
That FREE the world should be. 

	Artificial and plunderer slavo - macedonians
	With diabolical hypocrisy you try to benefit
	The famous identity of our Albanian MOTHER TERESË?!
	O! Slavo  macedonians satiated with macedonism, 
With primitive projects - The origin and national identity cant be build 

Further more, when you dishonor and blot GONXHES identity, 
The best justification to this  is when she received herself
THE NOBEL PRIZE  She declared and affirmed with her mouth:  
By blood and origin I AM ALBANIAN. 

	You faced the dining  tables for century 
	In the tables  You laid the daybreaks.
Thus the songs to nail the heights
	And in clarion call you flung patriotic feeling.



Written on  
05.01.1999, Kërçovë

----------


## Ahmed.M

AHMED MORA






BALLAD FOR GONXHE BOJAXHIU
(MOTHER TERESA  THE WORLDS MOTHER)



The creases in her body embraced
For the poors who poverty had struck,
And the grizzled, sadness sorrow, melancholy  
Those fastened in her heart for happiness!

A century of poverty she carried on her shoulders
The knot of sadness, she bound, 
Then returning, she bowed to GOD:
Granting  mercy and welfare for humanity!

To orphans she brought back the hopes 
Like beams of Sun to warm and raise them.
And gave joys to the empty dinning  table
In feeding their dreams of happiness!

And now! When she has parted from life!
I write this ballad for Mother Teresa, 
That her last will echo generations on: 
PEACE, WISDOM to live in centuries!






Witten on, 20.10.1997

----------


## Ahmed.M

Ahmed MORA


	          THE LONGING FOR YOU
	(Published in the flame of January, 2001)


	You were sparkling like the treasure of ORMUS*, 
	You enchanted our souls with caring and tenderness, 
	But, whats possibly left from the Meteors sparkling?
	Woefully, just the plight, longing, hope and emptiness .


Pajtim! Eventhough You passed Hereafter since 1994, 
	The Power of Your force is active everywhere. 
	Although invisible and senseless for our  
Sence of meaning, it is present every moment!




* ORMUS  is an antique island in the Persian Gulf; where the trade of diamonds and diadems was made. 


Kërçovë

----------

